# Shear bolt storage



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't know if this has been discussed before, did a search & didn't find anything. 

Does anyone know of a small box or some type of holder that could attach to an Ariens and hold four shear bolts? Would be nice to keep the shear bolds where I know I could find them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess it depends on your machine. On my MTD, there is a storage location on the dashboard. On my Honda, I've had to be a little more creative, and find a vacant hole on the handle bar. It would appear that without the direct location to position them, it is up to you. 

But that said, it is more important to have them in the midst of a storm, than to wait on them coming in from anywhere.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey db, was the storage on the MTD something like a independent case that could be ordered separately and mounted on my Ariens? If so, what is the model number of your MTD (so I can look up the part number?)

(My other machine in a Yard Machines by MTD, but it didn't have a built-in storage container either).


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You can drill 2 small holes in the bottom of an Altoid box...spray paint it to your liking...find a flat spot and mount it with self tapping screws. MH


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Put the lock nut onto the bolt fare nought it won't vibrate off and just zip tie them to your handle tubes coming up from the engine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen MTDs with holes in the back of the plastic dash board for storage of 2 spare shear pins as well as some blowers with a lid and a box molded into the top of the belt cover. Unfortunately I can't seem to find any pictures of either at the moment.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a holder on my arien snow- tek 24 for shear bolts. its on the support for my chute.gayland


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

My Ariens came with storage for two shear bolts. I'm pretty sure that Ariens sells the holder as a separate accessory. I put a cab on my machine and it has extra storage pockets. I had a small plastic box that five shear bolts fit nicely into, as well as a half inch socket. The box goes into the small pocket meant for a garage door opener. In one of the other larger pockets, I keep a ratchet and a couple of other wrenches for adjusting the skid height and changing shear bolts. I've never had to change one, but if the need arises, I'll be ready. 
I like the Altoid box idea too. If I didn't have the pockets, I'd be thinking about that idea.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> Hey db, was the storage on the MTD something like a independent case that could be ordered separately and mounted on my Ariens? If so, what is the model number of your MTD (so I can look up the part number?)
> 
> (My other machine in a Yard Machines by MTD, but it didn't have a built-in storage container either).


No it was a molded void with snap fingers that retained them in place. It's located in the middle of the dash towards the operator.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> You can drill 2 small holes in the bottom of an Altoid box...spray paint it to your liking...find a flat spot and mount it with self tapping screws. MH


Or a very strong magnet could work very nicely to hold the box in place.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or get some rubber grommets that the shear pin will fit through and drill a hole in the control panel. You will appreciate the grommet. I have a Troy that just has the holes drilled through the plastic dash from the factory. The rattling would drive me crazy. I ended up pulling them off the machine until I could get some rubber in there. Kept thinking something else was loose.

That and the chute rotation handle. Still waiting for a good idea to quiet that rattle down.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

There are tons of small nylon zip up bags sold in bicycle stores that are meant to strap on the underside of the seat. They often come with velcro straps. There are also lots of small nylon zip up camera bags that could do the job too. I was also thinking of a plastic jar with a screw on lid, but they may be susceptible to breaking in real cold weather.

Cheers


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I do not want any one to take me the wrong way for my comment on this thread, but I am having a bit of a hard time understanding the reason and the meaning why to keep shear pin bolts mounted to your machine. I can understand wanting to keep them close by for when they do break, but....... don't you have to walk back to the garage, house or shed to get the ratchet, socket and wrench to change them with any way? Keeping the shear pin bolts right with the tools makes good sense to me. Now I am not saying that they would, but what if by some strange chance they happen to get lost or fall out some how?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kielbasa said:


> I do not want any one to take me the wrong way for my comment on this thread, but I am having a bit of a hard time understanding the reason and meaning why to keep shear pin bolts mounted to your machine. I can understand wanting to keeping them close by for when they do break, but....... don't you have to walk back to the garage, house or shed to get the ratchet, socket and wrench to change them with any way? Keeping the shear pin bolts right with the tools needed to change them with makes good sense to me. Now I am not saying that they would, but what if by some strange chance, they happen to get lost or fall out some how?


I was thinking the same thing, power it back into the garage and turn the heat on. 

My Craftsman has a tray molded into the belt cover but I leave mine inside the garage. The cover never popped open yet when blowing but if it did I probably wouldn't notice until it was too late and I wouldn't find them till spring.

One reason that I can think of is a lot transport their machines to clear snow away from home. Then a compartment on the blower with the appropriate tools and parts would be beneficial to have when out on the road.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it is just a basic convenience feature because we all know someone who likes to put things "some place where they won't loose them" and then spends 3 years trying to find them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And, I would add that some of these are true pins, and not bolts. I understand the sentiment of doing any sort of maintenance/repair in a more controlled environment, and can appreciate not holding cold steel in your bare hands for any length of time. But there is also something to be said about having the parts near where you need them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, four year old thread but I was searching and this popped up. Just wanted to post what I found that would be cheap, handy and waterproof for a couple shear pins and some wrenches for those that travel with their blower.
I was also thinking of making something out of PVC and painting it to match the machine but if one of these can be had for $13 on Amazon, might not be worth the time and effort to DIY it. It's about 13" X 3"


Search "Tool Tube".




.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've never had to replace a shear bolt in 40 years......just lucky I guess....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Me too until last year and of course I couldn't find my spares I had taken off the control panel of the Troy so I went to the store and bought another set. I had checked the augers and they were loose so I ASSUMED the pins were loose too. Well , , , maybe but when they sheared the center was stuck in the shaft. It was just a pain. So I'd recommend making sure the pins themselves are loose at the beginning of the season and maybe carrying a punch the right size to know them out should the need arise. Now the pins are back on the panel and I'll just put up with the rattle until I add a little rubber to take up the slack. Was looking for something to put spares onto my new to me Deluxe 27.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i worked on my buddies blower last year that had a shear pin snap in the center also and was stuck. ended up having to drill it out to replaced it and the other one that sheared off both sides which is the only reason we even looked at it since the blower wasn't throwing snow very good.

i usually store stuff like that in my tool box along with the nuts and bolts lol. if i can't find the pins i will usually toss a bolt in it temporarily till i can locate the pins in a pinch. it still probably wouldn't hurt to ad a couple holes to some plastic or metal to add shear pins if the machine doesn't have some holes for them already.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> I do not want any one to take me the wrong way for my comment on this thread, but I am having a bit of a hard time understanding the reason and the meaning why to keep shear pin bolts mounted to your machine. I can understand wanting to keep them close by for when they do break, but....... don't you have to walk back to the garage, house or shed to get the ratchet, socket and wrench to change them with any way? Keeping the shear pin bolts right with the tools makes good sense to me. Now I am not saying that they would, but what if by some strange chance they happen to get lost or fall out some how?


some people do this commercially at other people's homes. I guess if they did as I do you would have a small tool box with you in your truck. I have seen people use mini fanny packs attached to the handlebars with spare shear bolts and wrenches.

I use a hunters vest which has all kinds of pockets. I keep spare bolts, wrenches, some small screwdrivers , a penlight , a couple energy bars, a multi knife , some matches in a waterproof case , a whistle , an emergency blanket ,a packet of beef jerky , and a couple other doo dads. feel naked without it and it has baled me out a couple times.

being an old boy scout taught me to be prepared.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

plus if you keep the shear pins attached to the machine you are less likely to misplace them. at least on the newer machines they are usually super easy to install with no tools unlike the older machines which require tools.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> plus if you keep the shear pins attached to the machine you are less likely to misplace them. at least on the newer machines they are usually super easy to install with no tools unlike the older machines which require tools.



Does the scrap in the shaft fall away too? Knocking the distorted middle section out usually requires a drift & hammer.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

sometimes ya it is gone all together when they shear. if the shear pin has been in there for a long time it may require tools to remove but sometimes the new stuff comes out without tools especially if you take them out while still decent and coat them with anti-seize.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

cranman said:


> I've never had to replace a shear bolt in 40 years......just lucky I guess....



You should stop shoveling, and try using your snowblowers  



I haven't broken many, in ~17 years of blowing. Maybe 5? Most were in the last few years, despite trying to buy Ariens ones, and not hitting anything obvious/solid in the driveway. 



But I'd still rather they failed a little too-early, than a little too-late, much cheaper that way. I try to keep track of where I keep the extras, but rigging up some on-machine storage, even just for 2 or 3, would be an excellent idea.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Maybe....https://www.halloweencostumes.com/w...d=34&msclkid=5b36304d5f241100d9e86b0c791aeafd


----------

